# [SOLVED] systemd-udevd using stupid names

## lysergicacid

Hi, have recently updated & since the update, every diff wifi dongle i plug in gets silly names like this :

```
[ 3023.871060] usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[ 3023.987262] rtl8192cu: Chip version 0x10

[ 3024.071770] rtl8192cu: MAC address: 80:1f:02:1b:dd:e8

[ 3024.071778] rtl8192cu: Board Type 0

[ 3024.072027] rtlwifi: rx_max_size 15360, rx_urb_num 8, in_ep 1

[ 3024.072078] rtl8192cu: Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin

[ 3024.072754] ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[ 3024.074624] rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

[ 3024.080285] systemd-udevd[10581]: renamed network interface wlan1 to wlp0s29f7u2
```

this system has been installed since 2011 & ive never had this problem before, yes it used to rename wlan1 to wlan5 but not silly names like this is now doing, ive remedied it with 2 dongles with udev rules but why is udev now naming them in such silly way ? any idea's please ?

----------

## jrussia

There is some explanation and workarounds (if you want them) here: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

----------

## consus

The funny thing -- people are still going to use this crap  :Smile: 

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Yet another duplicate thread? Please use one of the existing ones. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949482-highlight-.html for example

----------

## lysergicacid

im sorry if this is a duplicate thread, but it might help if the search engine here worked properly, anyway, this is clearly a buggy portage update, since updating my system and adding rules to enforce proper device naming conventions on my wifi devices 

```
# usb yagi

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:e0:4c:05:e7:3a", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"

# alfa 2 watt

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:c0:ca:4a:a5:27", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan2"

```

my usb hdd no longer auto mounts and upon rebooting my system grub automatically boots straight to linux if i plug a usb keyboard in, this has never happened before.

----------

## derk

sorry not buggy .. this is the new networking naming convention .. If you have read the elogs you would have seen the warnings  .. see thread mentioned earlier

----------

## lysergicacid

 *derk wrote:*   

> sorry not buggy .. this is the new networking naming convention .. If you have read the elogs you would have seen the warnings  .. see thread mentioned earlier

 sorry but that doesnt explain the issue with the usb hdd or usb keyboard

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *lysergicacid wrote:*   

> NAME="wlan1"

 

Stop using the same naming convention as before. That naming convention is broken, because the 1, 2, etc. order cannot be guaranteed.

So use e.g. "home", "inet". Anything but wlan followed by a digit.

----------

## ulenrich

 *lysergicacid wrote:*   

> Hi, have recently updated & since the update, every diff wifi dongle i plug in gets silly names like this :
> 
> ```
> [ 3024.080285] systemd-udevd[10581]: renamed network interface wlan1 to wlp0s29f7u2
> ```
> ...

 There should have been an empty file

 /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

to overshadow the new (upstream) netname udev rules file. if there is not (because Gentoo maintainers haven't thought finding such as your special setup), just try:

ln -s /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules /dev/null

----------

## John R. Graham

Huh? That's bizarre. Wouldn't

```
rm /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules 
```

be simpler and also less abstruse?

- John

----------

## The Doctor

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Huh? That's bizarre. Wouldn't
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules
> 
> ...

 

But its not The Systemd Way.

----------

## John R. Graham

 :Wink: 

----------

## ulenrich

John, we had some other guys in the other thread not knowing the meaning of '#', who thought an outcommented "empty" file should do some work. And got angry that it dit not. Therefore I came to the conclusion:

pointing to /dev/null is not misunderstandable, or?

The other misunderstanding then was: you could save your important homework onto this file by cat>>

----------

## John R. Graham

udev might eat your homework?   :Wink:  Well, why not a hard link, then? Wouldn't that be more efficient? In addition, you've got your arguments backwards. You might want to correct your suggestion so that it actually works.

Seriously, the KISS principle should apply here. If what you need is an empty file, then put an empty file!

- John

----------

## Bones McCracker

You guys are going to give ssuominen a stroke, or cause him to go postal.    :Razz: 

What's wrong with the 80 dummy file provided by the ebuild?  Nothing; it even contains a nice, clear explanation.

Between that, the news item, the eewarn text provided by the emerge, and the references therein, I don't see how people are getting confused.  I can imagine them not liking the change, but nobody has any right to rant after not using their head and screwing up their own system.

----------

## lysergicacid

sorry just a post to finish the post, issue resolved, thanks for the info, i have to admit ive got doc and info and man masked so they get removed as soon as something gets installed, at the time i dont rem seing a eselect news item for this at the time.

----------

